# girls night out



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Saturday 10PM ladies lounge started GNO. Grab your favorite ****tail and we'll meet here on line, gossip, visit talk deep - whatever people need. I'll be drinking Smirnoff light ice. Anyone joining?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

10pm Eastern time?

Sounds fun! I'll have my wine


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

CST it's 2:19 here now but time can change if others need. H is working - kids sleeping....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

so eastern it would be...11pm?

I'm down. I've got me a fresh bottle of vodka and some cranberry juice and no plans for saturday.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool! Then it will be 9pm for me


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Cool! Then it will be 9pm for me


If you're 
New York, midnight or L.A. 9PM
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wouldn't it be 8pm LA time?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

pidge70 said:


> Wouldn't it be 8pm LA time?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm showing an hour difference. I'm going by Edmonton time. Showing 3:44 now???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in CST. 5:10 right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm so lost with time zones! Somewhere around 9-10-or 11 someone start a thread here on the ladies lounge called Saturday Night Virtual Girl's Night out and we'll go from there. If you see others struggling or just needing something to take their mind off things, then please invite. I went out with my girls for supper last night and stressed over missing baby etc. So tonight will be my break from home while at home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

This thread is like two ladies discussing a touchdown in baseball.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy GNO thread, gals!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Kobo said:


> This thread is like two ladies discussing a touchdown in baseball.


K you - you can't come! LOL!!! I know - it's embarrassing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Kobo said:


> This thread is like two ladies discussing a touchdown in baseball.


Nice. lollll I happen to know my sports and my time zones. Thanks.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Well I mean, if we were all just in my time zone, things would be way easier


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> Well I mean, if we were all just in my time zone, things would be way easier


GNO roll call. Front and center.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Where? Here?


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Where? Here?


Seems we are the only ones. I almost didn't make it. My 5yr old knocked over the computer and now it won't work. So I will have to join by phone. But I made it. So let's get to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Just popping in to say Hiii! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm waiting for the kids to go to bed...SOON!! Thank god because I am DONEEE


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I'm waiting for the kids to go to bed...SOON!! Thank god because I am DONEEE


The boys are in the bed and my niece ask to send the night again so I can't sleep on my sofa I have to sleep in my bed with him. I am not looking forward to it so I think I will just chill in the living room with her for a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Just popping in to say Hiii!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi ya Jelly. How's your night?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi! I'm around. Hubby is working late and I'm hosting yet another sleepover so my kids are all still up.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Hi! I'm around. Hubby is working late and I'm hosting yet another sleepover so my kids are all still up.


They must be having a ball then. What time is it where you are?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I am not in a good place. Sorry if i'm not good company


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> They must be having a ball then. What time is it where you are?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


10:25 but they are young so this is really late to them. Normally they are in bed by 8. Yes they are having a blast. We've had pizza, a water balloon fight, and now they are watching some new icarly show on tv.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I am not in a good place. Sorry if i'm not good company


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I am not in a good place. Sorry if i'm not good company


As long as your here it_girl you are great company. I myself have not had a good sleep in weeks and u an mentality, physically and emotionally exhausted. And may fall a sleep pv you guys . I only rest my body really my never sleeps but I gotta get it where I can because it only last like 30mins to hour at a time then I am up for two to three hours. It s cycle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> 10:25 but they are young so this is really late to them. Normally they are in bed by 8. Yes they are having a blast. We've had pizza, a water balloon fight, and now they are watching some new icarly show on tv.


Wow they ARE having a blast. A water balloon fight. Cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> Wow they ARE having a blast. A water balloon fight. Cool.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This after swimming earlier today. My son had a lock in last night with boy scouts and I watched his friend all day. I have a fun house.

I took the girls to the store before dinner and got to tell off another mom. I was so proud of myself. The short version is this woman dared to judge me on my parenting skills. I said to her "obviously you don't have THREE kids." She said "no she didn't" and that was the end of that conversation. Yeah turn back around because you have no idea what you are talking about. lol


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> As long as your here it_girl you are great company. I myself have not had a good sleep in weeks and u an mentality, physically and emotionally exhausted. And may fall a sleep pv you guys . I only rest my body really my never sleeps but I gotta get it where I can because it only last like 30mins to hour at a time then I am up for two to three hours. It s cycle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i was hoping/thinking husband would come home tonight as he has the day off tomorrow. he isn't here and it's almost 4 hours since he got off work. 

I am in a bad place. my anxiety is BAD.... i texted him if he was ok and that i was thinking he might have come over tonight but no text back.

I need to know when he's going to be here and when he's not. this is horrible . i haven't felt like this in a week. my thoughts run through if he's ok, or if he's with someone else (even though he said there is no one else). We had a good night thursday night...good conversation about "us" and amazing sex.

I'm freaking out.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> This after swimming earlier today. My son had a lock in last night with boy scouts and I watched his friend all day. I have a fun house.
> 
> I took the girls to the store before dinner and got to tell off another mom. I was so proud of myself. The short version is this woman dared to judge me on my parenting skills. I said to her "obviously you don't have THREE kids." She said "no she didn't" and that was the end of that conversation. Yeah turn back around because you have no idea what you are talking about. lol


Mommy wars are ridiculous.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

that_girl said:


> i was hoping/thinking husband would come home tonight as he has the day off tomorrow. he isn't here and it's almost 4 hours since he got off work.
> 
> I am in a bad place. my anxiety is BAD.... i texted him if he was ok and that i was thinking he might have come over tonight but no text back.
> 
> ...


Breathe. It's all going to be okay. That abandoment/anxiety stuff is tough. I suffered with that for years. My husband is a cop and I'd go nuts not knowing where he was or if he was okay. Now I'm over it. I sent mine a text an hour ago and haven't heard a word back. I know he's just busy. It's all good.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

But he got off work 4 hours ago. he isn't working. if anything he is out. I shouldn't have assumed he'd want to come home tonight, but i did. shame on me.

Still no text back. I hope i didn't blow it. But this is crazy! Does he EVEN KNOW what i go through emotionally? i wish he'd take that into consideration and at least tell me he wasn't coming home.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Checking in late. I got stuck writing down a bunch of thoughts/rants and then needed to go grab myself some food.

buut. I'm here now, and I have my vodka ^.^


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Mommy wars are ridiculous.


Yes they are. I get lots of weird looks because of my "herd". I've usually got my 3 kids plus a friend or two. I can only imagine what they are thinking. lol


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> This after swimming earlier today. My son had a lock in last night with boy scouts and I watched his friend all day. I have a fun house.
> 
> I took the girls to the store before dinner and got to tell off another mom. I was so proud of myself. The short version is this woman dared to judge me on my parenting skills. I said to her "obviously you don't have THREE kids." She said "no she didn't" and that was the end of that conversation. Yeah turn back around because you have no idea what you are talking about. lol


I tell people parenting does not comes with a handbook and ANYONE that thinks it is easy must not be doing it right. Ppl always judge. It's a human thing but if everyone would put themselves in someone's place or just take care if your own issues things would be just that much better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have my wine and smokes. Screw this night.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

that_girl said:


> But he got off work 4 hours ago. he isn't working. if anything he is out. I shouldn't have assumed he'd want to come home tonight, but i did. shame on me.
> 
> Still no text back. I hope i didn't blow it. But this is crazy! Does he EVEN KNOW what i go through emotionally? i wish he'd take that into consideration and at least tell me he wasn't coming home.


Assumptions will get you in trouble everytime. 

I don't get why he can't at least text you back a yes or no answer. That is reasonable.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Yes they are. I get lots of weird looks because of my "herd". I've usually got my 3 kids plus a friend or two. I can only imagine what they are thinking. lol


My best friend has 3 children under 3 and is pregnant with her 4th....by choice.

I never knew her uterus could could offend so many people! It's ridiculous.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

that_girl said:


> But he got off work 4 hours ago. he isn't working. if anything he is out. I shouldn't have assumed he'd want to come home tonight, but i did. shame on me.
> 
> Still no text back. I hope i didn't blow it. But this is crazy! Does he EVEN KNOW what i go through emotionally? i wish he'd take that into consideration and at least tell me he wasn't coming home.


Honestly, in your shoes, I would have the same anxieties. 

unfortunately when I was in your shoes, my anxieties and intuitions were justified.

you said that your communication was on the up and up and things were getting better between you two, so this might just be something he doesn't quite get yet.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Assumptions will get you in trouble everytime.
> 
> I don't get why he can't at least text you back a yes or no answer. That is reasonable.


i think so too. ESPECIALLY beccause he knows what I am dealing with....my issues.

I have been FINE for a week. And now...omg...the anxiety is so bad...so very very bad.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> Honestly, in your shoes, I would have the same anxieties.
> 
> unfortunately when I was in your shoes, my anxieties and intuitions were justified.
> 
> you said that your communication was on the up and up and things were getting better between you two, so this might just be something he doesn't quite get yet.


 I just feel like if I would tell him how this feels, physically and emotionally, he wouldn't understand.

This is just so bad. I am sorry I am not good company.

I'm just sitting here crying.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I have been FINE for a week. And now...omg...the anxiety is so bad...so very very bad.


You have my total sympathy. Learning to manage my anxiety was TOUGH. I have ptsd which only compounded my problems. I can't even imagine going through marital problems with anxiety. I have this innate need to feel safe and secure. Without that I'm a mess.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

that_girl said:


> i was hoping/thinking husband would come home tonight as he has the day off tomorrow. he isn't here and it's almost 4 hours since he got off work.
> 
> I am in a bad place. my anxiety is BAD.... i texted him if he was ok and that i was thinking he might have come over tonight but no text back.
> 
> ...


Don't. Just breath. Hard as it will be try to think if something else. Maybe just following along here even if you don't really feel like posting with fill some if the time. I know that lost empty feeling well. Try not to allow it to take control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I just feel like if I would tell him how this feels, physically and emotionally, he wouldn't understand.
> 
> This is just so bad. I am sorry I am not good company.
> 
> I'm just sitting here crying.


Oh no and now I feel bad because I'm in a really great mood. 

Most men don't understand anxiety. My husband doesn't understand what it's like. Can't I just "get over it"? I wish it were that easy.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

that_girl said:


> I just feel like if I would tell him how this feels, physically and emotionally, he wouldn't understand.
> 
> This is just so bad. I am sorry I am not good company.
> 
> I'm just sitting here crying.


lol, you know what i did today? After meeting the main girl (there were others) that he chose to cheat on me with, while "trying" to "fix" our marriage and profess his love to me because she was out of town and I was an easy hole. I slept till 5pm. Then I got up and moped about listening to ebm. Then, I sat down and drew a picture of what a nasty crack***** she is. Then I took an hour and wrote out this long rant about what bull**** "love is" (while chain smoking and watching a clint eastwood movie)

I'm kind of jealous you can sit there and cry. and its not unacceptable, or like none of us understand.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> I'm kind of jealous you can sit there and cry. and its not unacceptable, or like none of us understand.


Exactly. Marriage problems suck.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I'm out. Just got all the kids to bed (hopefully they will stay there) so I'm going to crash too. I'm one that gets cranky if I don't get my sleep.

that girl - take care. I'll be thinking about you. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> lol, you know what i did today? After meeting the main girl (there were others) that he chose to cheat on me with, while "trying" to "fix" our marriage and profess his love to me because she was out of town and I was an easy hole. I slept till 5pm. Then I got up and moped about listening to ebm. Then, I sat down and drew a picture of what a nasty crack***** she is. Then I took an hour and wrote out this long rant about what bull**** "love is" (while chain smoking and watching a clint eastwood movie)
> 
> I'm kind of jealous you can sit there and cry. and its not unacceptable, or like none of us understand.


He said there was no one else and i believe him.

I'm just a ****ing idiot.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

that_girl said:


> He said there was no one else and i believe him.
> 
> I'm just a ****ing idiot.


You're not an idiot because you have anxieties/insecurities. 

I am not implying your husband has anyone else. I was just relating my own emotional sobb day to try and make you feel better..

Women tend to worry, over react, and do exactly what you're doing now and considering your situation there isn't any reason why you shouldn't feel the way you do. The hardest part for me was accepting my feelings and letting them come out.

sip your wine, relax a little. you're human, not stupid.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> Wow they ARE having a blast. A water balloon fight. Cool.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just heading hom from emerg with 16 year old wil heat stroke! sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Just heading hom from emerg with 16 year old wil heat stroke! sorry!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> Hi ya Jelly. How's your night?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My night was good. I drank a glass of red after dinner and passed out. It was perfect  Hope you had a nice night too.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Hope everything is ok!


I guess it was heat exhaustion. Golfed all day in heat - was going with me to big center 2 hours away to pick up a dog - started making no sense in car (he said he had flu). Took him to hospital for IV in far center while looking after babies! Not fun! Will read and catch up on what I missed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Hope everything is ok!


Oh that_girl! I'm so sorry you stress! Have you heard from H? I'm sure he's just testing you and unfairly so! I can't stand being left hanging!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He finally texted me.

"Everything is ok. I'm not trying to avoid you guys. I went out and now I'm relaxing. I'll be home around 5."

WTF.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

that_girl said:


> He finally texted me.
> 
> "Everything is ok. I'm not trying to avoid you guys. I went out and now I'm relaxing. I'll be home around 5."
> 
> WTF.


I don't have anxiety, but that is plain rude to anyone. Common courtesy as in letting you know is decent. I would text back 'oh that's too bad, see you later, we have plans at 5'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't say anything.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

that_girl said:


> I didn't say anything.


If you show disapproval or sadness or disappointment, he'll say you haven't changed. If you ignore and smile he'll think that's acceptable. Kind of in a bind hey? I would be happy, upbeat and BUSY! Show him that he can't just dictate what's what. He's too comfortable with where you stand - accomodating and available.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

No. I just told him I was shaken by that. He knows how hard I'm working to heal myself. BUT I HAVE FEELINGS TOO and WEAKNESSES and if he can't accept that, then whatever. 

I am not perfect. I'll never BE PERFECT. This is me. This is my truth. I am busting my butt to heal myself, but how strong do I have to be? I still have feelings. They are allowed to be hurt sometimes.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

that_girl said:


> No. I just told him I was shaken by that. He knows how hard I'm working to heal myself. BUT I HAVE FEELINGS TOO and WEAKNESSES and if he can't accept that, then whatever.
> 
> I am not perfect. I'll never BE PERFECT. This is me. This is my truth. I am busting my butt to heal myself, but how strong do I have to be? I still have feelings. They are allowed to be hurt sometimes.


How long have you been married? Your kids from previous relationship or both your kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Together 4 years, married 2. One kid is his (the 2 year old) one is mine (she's almost 12).


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

that_girl said:


> No. I just told him I was shaken by that. He knows how hard I'm working to heal myself. BUT I HAVE FEELINGS TOO and WEAKNESSES and if he can't accept that, then whatever.
> 
> I am not perfect. I'll never BE PERFECT. This is me. This is my truth. I am busting my butt to heal myself, but how strong do I have to be? I still have feelings. They are allowed to be hurt sometimes.


I do understand. I have hard time showing any kind of vulnerability. That's why I suggested the other strategy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I use that other strategy all the time.

Today i had to let it go. I'm still human...not made of steel.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

QUOTE=that_girl;397654]I use that other strategy all the time.

Today i had to let it go. I'm still human...not made of steel.[/QUOTE]

I don't mean ignore, I mean don't be at his beck and call. This isn't a 'sad, fall-apart' moment, it's a 'hey buddy, you show me more respect than ignoring me all night, then TELLING me you're showing up at 5 today moment. It's sad, often when women accept asnd try and repair their flaws, they take on the whole burden on responsibility for EVERYTHING. Issues or not, his behaviour is rude and unacceptable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Just heading hom from emerg with 16 year old wil heat stroke! sorry!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey golfergirl. Wondering how everything is going and if the child was any better. Sorry to hear about that and I pray all is well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> My night was good. I drank a glass of red after dinner and passed out. It was perfect  Hope you had a nice night too.


I started out here but fell asleep. All in all though it was not a bad night and I got a little sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> I guess it was heat exhaustion. Golfed all day in heat - was going with me to big center 2 hours away to pick up a dog - started making no sense in car (he said he had flu). Took him to hospital for IV in far center while looking after babies! Not fun! Will read and catch up on what I missed!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


happy to hear it was not as bad as it could have been. Take care of you all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> Hey golfergirl. Wondering how everything is going and if the child was any better. Sorry to hear about that and I pray all is well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for asking! A few bags IV, blood test and 4 hours later sent on our way to drive 2 hours home. On verge of heat stroke as he was disoriented and confused. He's resting today and gladly taking it. It was very scary moment when I realized not flu and debated call ambulance or drive. 
Thanks for asking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> I don't have anxiety, but that is plain rude to anyone. Common courtesy as in letting you know is decent. I would text back 'oh that's too bad, see you later, we have plans at 5'
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly....let him know you have a life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> If you show disapproval or sadness or disappointment, he'll say you haven't changed. If you ignore and smile he'll think that's acceptable. Kind of in a bind hey? I would be happy, upbeat and BUSY! Show him that he can't just dictate what's what. He's too comfortable with where you stand - accomodating and available.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

